# London Film School - MA Filmmaking



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School London Film School. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Siddharth Menon

So at the outset, I just want to state that I'm a complete outsider to the World of Showbiz! Being a Certified Management Accountant and Bachelors in Commerce, I have not had any professional training nor any insight into the educational aspect of filmmaking. However, what I do possess is an undying desire to tell stories and bring stories around the world to life and thereby create a lasting impact on people and their lives. Anyhoo, this year ( at the age of 27) I took the call of calling it quits from the Corporate Industry and purse my passion of direction and filmmaking. However, my knowledge in the sphere of film schools and film education is limited. It is now, that I am researching more about it. So that brings me to my question; how credible is London Film School? What is the possibility of a complete external person ( such as yours truly) to get into such film schools? How is the alumni network of LFS? Any and every answer is welcome. Whatever little input would give me a great impetus! Thanks a ton people!


----------



## girlalmighty

Hi Siddarth, 

I am from the UK but now attend UCLA. I spent a long time deciding whether I should attend film school in the UK and I interviewed with LFS (they accepted me). 

There are really only two 'film' schools in the UK (ie. solely dedicated to film & not just a film degree at a general academic university) & those schools are the London Film School and the National Film and Television School. 

NFTS is much better than LFS, in truth, but they accept a limited number of students so if you are desperate to attend film school then you have a higher chance of acceptance, statistically speaking, with LFS. 

I was looking at LFS for Screenwriting and was disappointed to see that the majority of their alumni went on to become film critics, rather than working screenwriters. However, this was several years ago and things may have changed. I hear their Directing programme is better than what they provided for screenwriters. 

So, essentially, you have a good chance at getting into LFS but I would suggest looking seriously at NFTS, as they have much better facilities and are regarded very highly in the industry.


----------



## Chris W

The Film School London Film School has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Required, Letters of Reference, and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## Siddharth Menon

girlalmighty said:


> Hi Siddarth,
> 
> I am from the UK but now attend UCLA. I spent a long time deciding whether I should attend film school in the UK and I interviewed with LFS (they accepted me).
> 
> There are really only two 'film' schools in the UK (ie. solely dedicated to film & not just a film degree at a general academic university) & those schools are the London Film School and the National Film and Television School.
> 
> NFTS is much better than LFS, in truth, but they accept a limited number of students so if you are desperate to attend film school then you have a higher chance of acceptance, statistically speaking, with LFS.
> 
> I was looking at LFS for Screenwriting and was disappointed to see that the majority of their alumni went on to become film critics, rather than working screenwriters. However, this was several years ago and things may have changed. I hear their Directing programme is better than what they provided for screenwriters.
> 
> So, essentially, you have a good chance at getting into LFS but I would suggest looking seriously at NFTS, as they have much better facilities and are regarded very highly in the industry.




Thanks a ton for your response! Quite helpful! I'm sorry for the late response. I'm also looking at AFI and UCLA. What's your take on that? Exclusively for Direction I mean. Like I said, any and every information would be helpful!


----------



## Kane

Any helpful portfolio  advices for LFS?
Or if anyone here  who already applied for London Film School?

Thanks


----------



## Neelima

Does  top grade film school like AFI/UCLA/NFTS  accepts students without undergrad film studies completed? what are the chances if you can produce good Portfolio?

I am also new to this world , spent years in software industry  and trying to get into film making which is always been a passion


----------



## Neelima

Any feed back or response to this thread?


----------



## Joepaolella7

Hi all,

I've just had my interview for the MA in Filmmaking at LFS, and I'm just looking for anyone that might have any insight into this course? Maybe a past or current student?


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school London Film School - MA Filmmaking has been updated:

Updated with FilmSchool.org acceptance rates and application info


----------

